
Ask HN: Downsides of unusual domain? - alva
I have a small SaaS idea and one of the more unusual domains is relevant to the product name. In what way might using a rare domain penalise the site in search engines etc?
======
saluki
It won't affect you in the SERP. If anything unique will be good for getting
you to the top for relevant searches.

As long as it fits your product, is pronounceable and someone can type it in
correctly when you say it, go for it.

------
DamonHD
AFAIK, no.

You could ask this guy:
[https://twitter.com/JohnMu](https://twitter.com/JohnMu)

------
tiredwired
If it is a typo for a more popular search term then it might get corrected
every time someone types it in.

